# New fat burner containing t3, sibutramine, yohimbine



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyone else using this new fat burner called supertrim from dimension labs?

contains

10mg sibutramine

40mcg t3

5mg yohimbine hcl

been taking 1 tab early morn on empty stomach for 1 week now appetite is suppressed up till around 2s. Lost 4lbs in the 1 week so far. Most likely water though. Does make u feel a little sick like lump in neck after taking the tab witch is the yohimbine but once eaten something it's gone.

going to move up to 1 tab morn and 1 tab afternoon. So appetite suppressed all day! The yohimbine defo works a treat when doing faster in morning.

Defo a good product for the lady's due to hardly any sides!

I did try the ultra burn but that's way to strong for me think my tolerance to dmaa is very low as felt wizZed off my tits most of the day lol

just posting this to see if anyone else is using this products and what's your experience?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Are you not better off buying pharma t3 then buying yohimb and sibul seperately?


----------



## Westy (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi mate

I'm looking at getting some of this supertrim for a cut soon. Just wondering how did your cycle of it go?


----------



## TheBigCahooey (Feb 6, 2018)

I tried the pure Sibutramine from Dimension Labs and got absolutely nothing.


----------



## xC0achx (Nov 6, 2017)

TheBigCahooey said:


> I tried the pure Sibutramine from Dimension Labs and got absolutely nothing.


 Same. It must be weak. I havent had a good sib dose since old D HAcks back in the day.


----------



## Westy (Mar 6, 2018)

Etoboss said:


> Anyone else using this new fat burner called supertrim from dimension labs?
> 
> contains
> 
> ...


 So did this do a good job for you mate?


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Me too,total waste of money if you ask me.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Westy said:


> So did this do a good job for you mate?


 Yes mate it's a nice mild burner. My wife and her friends have used it and it's great as doesn't have side affects like ultra burn I think it was designed for women and light weight guys well guys who can't handle the ultra burn

got new batch last month and it's stronger they changed it abit by adding more sibutramine and yohimbine so need to start with half a tab for people who sensitive to yohimbine.


----------



## Westy (Mar 6, 2018)

Etoboss said:


> Yes mate it's a nice mild burner. My wife and her friends have used it and it's great as doesn't have side affects like ultra burn I think it was designed for women and light weight guys well guys who can't handle the ultra burn
> 
> got new batch last month and it's stronger they changed it abit by adding more sibutramine and yohimbine so need to start with half a tab for people who sensitive to yohimbine.


 Thanks for the reply. Only one way to see if it'll work for me, I've 10lbs of fat to cut to get to under 12% so I'll use this toward the end of my cut.


----------

